# My microwave died, so.....



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

... we're getting an Advantium oven. We're in the process of arranging for someone to modify our cabinet so we can get the built in model (as opposed to an over-the-range model), but we are definitely taking the plunge. I'm hoping to take advantage of its speed to be able to use fewer processed foods for meals when I'm strapped for time.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

I'd love to hear how it works out for you. Keep us posted.
Svadhisthana


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I've been praying for my microwave to die - because I just can't justify the expense for a cool new toy until it does. Please do let us know how the Advantium works out.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Dear Mezzaluna,

So, how did this work out?


----------

